
Googling Fights Dementia, Study Suggests - Shamiq
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/10/091020-googling-google-web-searching-dementia.html
======
superchink
Could this be a possible counter-argument to the recent anti-Google Bing ads?
Maybe it's good for you after all... I can only hope.

